
How to Calculate the Phase of the Moon - kawera
http://witchy.co/trig/
======
huhtenberg
Illustrations like this one only serve to muddy the waters -
[http://witchy.co/triangle.png](http://witchy.co/triangle.png)

The moon is lit from the wrong side and it has a crescent shape in what's
basically an overhead projection. And it's not like there's much else going on
in the illustration, it's one of its main elements.

~~~
alanbernstein
You're not wrong, and for the amount of effort put into this presentation, I'm
surprised at this oversight. But if you can think of this image as a
schematic, it's not a huge problem.

------
dvh
Some time ago I calculated moon phase for date of birth for 90k users and I
found no correlation.

~~~
nurettin
I calculated gpa vs. date of birth, there is a very slight skew towards post-
july being more apt in terms of gpa.

Not sure if significant.

~~~
jakeinspace
That would imply a student being towards the upper end of the age cut off for
starting kindergarten/elementary school (in the US at least, varying by
state).

------
8bitsrule
9K of Javascript to handle common Sun, Moon calcs:
[https://github.com/mourner/suncalc](https://github.com/mourner/suncalc)

~~~
thisacctforreal
Fwiw it's 9KB, not 9K SLOC.

~~~
delinka
Is this a common misconception? Personally, I assume KB in the context given.

------
NamTaf
The initial diagram showing new/half/full moon goes off my screen, presumably
because I'm at 150% desktop zoom and it possibly somehow gets confused by
that?

Also the feedback about the wrong side being illuminated.

------
ngcc_hk
Very hard to read on my iphone

------
skilled
The font seems to have an extremely strong glare effect in combination with
other colors on the page.

~~~
andai
The font is made of sublimated astral magick.

------
bernardv
Very nicely done.

